# Starting With Coding



## TheManiac (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello Guys,
I'm a 11th grade student...and i m thinking to start off with coding and app making..
I need to know which languages/softwares would help me out.
Are there books/learning guides available related to the above mentioned languages/softwares
Please Can u also give me links so that i m able to download those softwares.I m using windows 7 64 bit..and i m unable to find such softwares for it


----------



## nims11 (Sep 7, 2010)

Since you seem new to programming, first fully grasp the concepts of programming with C/C++( i recommend C). its the most simple and powerful language which will provide you a base to learn other languages in future.
Once you fully grasp the concepts of programming with C(which will take some time along with practice), you may upgrade your existing knowledge of C/C++ to the more powerful and advanced features they offer or you may go for other languages according to your interests..

"Let us C" from Yashwant Kanitkar is an excellent book that discusses C programming in a very simple and conceptual manner.


----------



## TheManiac (Sep 8, 2010)

thanks..bt i want to know whts d difference between c and c++..and if i opt for c, will i b able to do some stuff on c++,coz i will require tht for 12th exams..

And from where can i download c for win 7 64 bit??


----------



## ico (Sep 8, 2010)

nims11 said:


> "Let us C" from Yashwant Kanitkar is an excellent book that discusses C programming in a very simple and conceptual manner.


Don't joke.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 8, 2010)

nims11 said:


> Since you seem new to programming, first fully grasp the concepts of programming with C/C++( i recommend C). its the most simple and powerful language which will provide you a base to learn other languages in future.


C/C++ simple?  While they are powerful, however they have complexities as well as lot of code falls under undefined behavior, which makes it overly complex for new programmer. C/C++ is not the choice that should be made here.


> Once you fully grasp the concepts of programming with C(which will take some time along with practice), you may upgrade your existing knowledge of C/C++ to the more powerful and advanced features they offer or you may go for other languages according to your interests..


Grasping, the concepts of C/C++ isn't that simple. And I actually doubt you grasped them properly because you said this:


> "Let us C" from Yashwant Kanitkar is an excellent book that discusses C programming in a very simple and conceptual manner.


Sorry but 

@OP: Learn Python for programming



TheManiac said:


> thanks..bt i want to know whts d difference between c and c++..and if i opt for c, will i b able to do some stuff on c++,coz i will require tht for 12th exams..
> 
> And from where can i download c for win 7 64 bit??


In case you do "choose" C/C++, you have to begin with C to learn C++. In that case learn C, followed by C++.

EDIT: I see you are in class XI. In that case you perhaps have (Turbo) C++ in your school course? In that case I suggest that you Learn C simultaneously with your C++ courseware, they will have lot of similarities since in schools they "teach" C++ in C style with non-standard and antiquated code. Just make a fine balance on what what you are expected to write in papers and your programming concepts/techniques.

Check out these links. Will help you to get started.

*wikidot.fosspowered.com/programming:c:tutorial:setupcompiler
*wikidot.fosspowered.com/editors:geany
*www.gidnetwork.com/b-56.html


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Sep 8, 2010)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/members/liverpool_fan.html                                        
              @nims11  , since when have u been coding ??????

+1 for Liverpool_fan  

IMO python for learning the concept of computer languages. C++ for programming style and moving on to other langs like Java


----------



## nims11 (Sep 9, 2010)

@arpan I started coding when i was in class 9(now i am in 12). we were not taught computers in skul so i decided to do it on my own. I started with BASIC. And after few months i started C from "Let Us C" and then i switched to C++ with Osbourne:Complete reference to C++

no offense frnd, but I personally feel "Let Us C" was good for starters. it built my concepts and now it is helpin in class 11th and 12th as i hav opted 4 computer science. i am able to score highest in the class with almost no efforts and i can easily manage time to study PCM. also after learning C, it made easier 4 me to learn javascript.

I dont know python, but i think that "TheManiac" may face probs as he wud be taught C++ alongside in skul if he opts 4 Computer Science.


----------

